# Mapped: Corruption in Countries Around the World



## daftandbarmy (26 Jan 2022)

I assume that someone in Ottawa bribed them for a good result 
​Mapped: Corruption in Countries Around the World​
How bad is public sector corruption around the world, and how do different countries compare?









						Mapped: Corruption in Countries Around the World
					

Which countries are the most (and least) corrupt? This map shows corruption around the world, and the movers and shakers over the last decade.




					www.visualcapitalist.com
				




No matter your system of government, the public sector plays a vital role in establishing your economic mobility and political freedoms. Measuring corruption—the abuse of power for private gain—reveals how equal a system truly is.


For more than a decade, the Corruption Perceptions Index (CPI) by Transparency International has been the world’s most widely-used metric for scoring corruption. This infographic uses the 2021 CPI to visualize corruption in countries around the world, and the biggest 10-year changes.


Which Countries are Most (and Least) Corrupt?​
How do you measure corruption, which includes behind-the-scenes deals, nepotism, corrupt prosecution, and bribery?


Over the last few decades, the CPI has found success doing so _indirectly_ through perceptions.
By aggregating  multiple analyses from country and business experts, the index assigns each country a score on a scale of 0 to 100, where 0 is highly corrupt and 100 is very clean.


Here are the results of the 2021 CPI, with the least corrupt countries at the top:


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 Jan 2022)

I notice, with interest, Canada’s 10 point slide over the past 10 years…


----------



## KevinB (26 Jan 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> I notice, with interest, Canada’s 10 point slide over the past 10 years…


I'm kind of shocked with JT at the helm it isn't lower.

Mind you I significantly question anyone who gave Belarus a 41 and a 10pt upswing...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (26 Jan 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> I notice, with interest, Canada’s 10 point slide over the past 10 years…


Canada likes to pretend it's a Scandinavian Country but reality shows its population occupies the same latitude as Italy and Greece 😁


----------



## FJAG (26 Jan 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> I notice, with interest, Canada’s 10 point slide over the past 10 years…


2015 election - just saying.

😉


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 Jan 2022)

FJAG said:


> 2015 election - just saying.
> 
> 😉


It is probably, somehow, Harper’s fault…


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jan 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> It is probably, somehow, Harper’s fault…


Well he did give the election to Trudeau, so yes, it’s still his fault! 😆


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jan 2022)

I guess they forgot SNC Lavallin??????


----------



## Brad Sallows (26 Jan 2022)

Keep in mind the claim is that it measures perception of corruption, not actual corruption.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I guess they forgot SNC Lavallin??????


…and WE “Charity”…and paid for vacations with the Aga Kahn…and…


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jan 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> …and WE “Charity”…and paid for vacations with the Aga Kahn…and…


----------



## RangerRay (26 Jan 2022)

Apparently it’s a hang-over from all of JT’s corruption scandals and our lax money laundering laws/enforcement.









						Canada continues 'disappointing' drop in watchdog's global corruption index: report
					

'This is more about the ripple effect of what's happened over the last couple of years and not seeing a counterbalance in enforcement, new rules or the results…




					nationalpost.com


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jan 2022)

RangerRay said:


> Apparently it’s a hang-over from all of JT’s corruption scandals and our lax money laundering laws/enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup…amongst the long list of government failings, Canada is the only G7 nation that still allows numbered companies to buy real estate, which lets money-laundering run rampant.

Edit: the main issue is ‘Beneficial Owenership’ transparency (actually the lack thereof) to be able to identify the actual owner of the property.


----------



## Messerschmitt (22 Feb 2022)

RangerRay said:


> Apparently it’s a hang-over from all of JT’s corruption scandals and our lax money laundering laws/enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada's is really good fighting money enforcement with truckers. Real estate on the other hand, impossible I tell you!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Feb 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Canada likes to pretend it's a Scandinavian Country but reality shows its population occupies the same latitude as Italy and Greece 😁


Rome and Northern Cali for some of us. And Corsica, Turkey, most of the Stans and Japan.🙂


----------

